# The Lesser-Seen Post-War Superior 3-Speed



## SirMike1983 (Sep 1, 2020)

Not cheap, but if you collect the old 3-speeds, this one is hard to find.









						Vintage 1949 Schwinn Superior 3-Speed  | eBay
					

Overall in great condition.



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## ccdc.1 (Sep 1, 2020)

This is a nice example of that iteration of the Superior. These were a downgrade for the Superior name from the earlier fillet-brazed Track and Tourist Superiors of the late 30s and early 40s. When the Continental came in after WWII, the Superior came out (was it 1949?) as a lesser touring bike, something more akin to the New World, with electro-forged construction and heavier steel tubing.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 1, 2020)

ccdc.1 said:


> This is a nice example of that iteration of the Superior. These were a downgrade for the Superior name from the earlier fillet-brazed Track and Tourist Superiors of the late 30s and early 40s. When the Continental came in after WWII, the Superior came out (was it 1949?) as a lesser touring bike, something more akin to the New World, with electro-forged construction and heavier steel tubing.




From the online catalogs it seems 1951 was when it popped up after the war. It was about $4 cheaper than the Continental.
@rennfaron


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 1, 2020)

I knew I've seen this one before and just remembered where. The BB shell was one that Schwinn stamped for the Town and Country Tandems and I was trying to figure out a year for this member.












						Schwinn Serial Number Reference | All Things Schwinn
					

So...serial #D61452...see attached photos...1938?   Appears to be an extremely late 1939 Motorbike  Naw that's a parts bike. 40 frame, BC model tank, etc




					thecabe.com


----------



## ccdc.1 (Sep 2, 2020)

A bit more details in this ad from 1949 announcing the roll out of the new Superior.


----------



## Goldenrod (Sep 2, 2020)

A great piece of history that has been documented in the professional, CABE fashion.  This is an amazing group.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 2, 2020)

Interesting that they came with the triple spring Brooks "Tourist" saddle. Those were often seen on heavy-duty, rod brake English roadsters, while the cable brake lighter roadsters usually had a B66 or later a B72. I really like the green on this particular bike. It seems like the Superior somewhat lost its identity once the Continental was in the line up. For only a few dollars more, you could go up to the Continental. On the flip side, you could save some if you went with the New World. The Superior sort of ends up an orphan in the line up.


----------



## Oilit (Sep 2, 2020)

ccdc.1 said:


> A bit more details in this ad from 1949 announcing the roll out of the new Superior.
> 
> View attachment 1259252



I notice this specifies a 3-piece crank. The Traveler never had a 3-piece crank, even though the New World could have either a single piece or a 3-piece. I wonder if this was the replacement for the 3-piece crank version of the New World?


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 2, 2020)

These are glorified New Worlds really...  took a major hit from the prewar version....
still uncommon bikes and yep a nice example


----------

